# Good things about therapy



## growingwings (Apr 14, 2010)

Therapy has worked really well for me so far, and I want to share what I like about it in case any of you out there are thinking about starting, but are afraid it won't work for you. First of all it should be said that nothing will be guaranteed successful for everyone, and people respond differently to different treatments. That having been said, here's what I like about therapy (I see someone trained in CBT who specializes in anxiety disorders. I see him once a week for 1 hour).

Therapy keeps me on track. My therapist gives me "homework" every week, and this helps me stay focused on making progress. It can be so easy to lose motivation, especially when things get hard. Having to be accountable to someone else besides myself really helps. 

Therapy makes me feel less alone. Sometimes my therapist will share issues that his other clients are dealing with (without giving specifics of course). This helps me feel like there are other people who have the same challenges as me, that I'm not just a freak.

A therapist can cheer you on when you are struggling. A good one will help you see that you are capable of making progress. 

These things being said, therapy can be a lot of work and it can be expensive. But for me, the good things have far outweighed the bad. If you are at all interested in therapy (particularly CBT which has the most research-based support for treating SA), I encourage you to at least check it out! Good luck!


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

nice post, I was curious if you have tried or are planning on trying group therapy ? From all of the stuff I read it seems like to beat social anxiety you need a 3-front assault. CBT, Exposure and Group. Well... need might not be the right word...but the most effective way.

and I share the same good experiences with doing CBT...although my counselor isnt specialized in anxiety he always keeps pushing me. He even tried to convince me to go up to a random stranger in my class and tell them I have social anxiety....of course I didnt and dont plan on ever doing that lol...


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Interesting. I tried therapy for the first time recently and it didn't seem to help at all. I had two sessions and he didn't really help me much. I don't think he was a CBT therapist though. How did you find a good therapist?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I found it was nice to have someone to talk to when I was feeling really down, and didn't feel comfortable telling my friends. It was like having someone who was on my side when I needed the support. 
It took me a long time to get comfortable talking to my therapist (obviously because of social anxiety lol) but it paid off to keep going back. I always had someone to turn to if things got rough, and someone I could really trust with personal information.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

lde22 said:


> Interesting. I tried therapy for the first time recently and it didn't seem to help at all. I had two sessions and he didn't really help me much. I don't think he was a CBT therapist though. How did you find a good therapist?


Ooh, you should stick with it. My first two sessions I wasn't very impressed but after my third I felt we'd made some progress.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Before starting therapy, I advise others to know what they are looking for and to know what to avoid. Try to find someone specialising in your particular condition. Read up on what constitutes good and bad practice so you know the signs of each, and try to be assertive in addressing any problems you have with the therapy as they arise (even if in writing). Signs of a good therapist include flexibility, creation of therapeutic goals, listening to feedback, and ability to put you at ease. Ask for regular feedback on how they perceive your progress. Sometimes the therapist can be competent but not a good fit. Finding a good fit and one experienced in dealing with your particular conditions increases the chances of success.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A lot of the challenge lise with me, though. I love having threapists, but my goal is to eventually BE the person I run to. Other people should not have to hear my scary thoughts - I have worked through most of it.


----------



## jason13 (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree, SA therapy helped me to "stay on track" as well, there were many times when I felt like I'm going to give up. It only took some time to start trusting my therapist.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Im grateful that I found someone that I can talk to and that is there for me, to support me if Im going through some hard times. But you need some time to open up for your therapist and time to notice some progress. So don't give up if things aren't moving as fast as you like. Things like these take some time.


----------

